# Ko-Olina Parking Fee



## b2bailey (Aug 12, 2014)

Did I read this correctly -- $30 per day? -- that's a pretty big chunk of change. Any alternatives?


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 12, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Did I read this correctly -- $30 per day? -- that's a pretty big chunk of change. Any alternatives?



Are you a Marriott owner?
I own Marriotts, but not Ko'Olina. I've stayed there many times and have never been charged for parking.


----------



## janej (Aug 12, 2014)

Did you stay using points or exchange?  I recently exchanged in using another marriott week through II.   My confirmation states the parking fee too.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 12, 2014)

janej said:


> Did you stay using points or exchange?  I recently exchanged in using another marriott week through II.   My confirmation states the parking fee too.



My stays have all been II exchanges.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've stayed there many times on non Marriott II exchanges and have not had to pay parking fees


----------



## tompalm (Aug 13, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Did I read this correctly -- $30 per day? -- that's a pretty big chunk of change. Any alternatives?



$30 is pretty standard in Hawaii.  There is some free parking, at the beach lots, but it stays full and hard to get.  Plus, I think you have to be out of the stall every night by 10 p.m.  So, the only other option is if you own a Marriott Timeshare, it should be free.  It doesn't matter if you exchanged through II, it only matters if you own Marriott.  

Hilton does the same thing with owners.  If someone exchanges through RCI to Hilton, they pay to park.  If you own Hilton, there is no charge.  I haven't used my timeshare in over a year, but that is the way it worked the last time I was there and every other time I was there during the last 20 years.


----------



## MabelP (Aug 13, 2014)

I am a Marriott owner (not Koolina) and never pay for parking on an II exchange there.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 13, 2014)

I am a Marriott owner exchanging through Interval. I guess I will call to ask. $210 for a week of parking would make me reconsider having a car all week...but I'm guessing there is no public transportation going out that far. Some places I will rent a car for first and last days and find an inexpensive way back to the resort after returning the car. Has anyone found a way to do this at Ko-Olina?


----------



## Aussie girl (Aug 13, 2014)

Have exchanged into here four times, not a Marriott owner and have never been charged a fee.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 13, 2014)

tompalm said:


> $30 is pretty standard in Hawaii.  There is some free parking, at the beach lots, but it stays fullin or and hard to get.  Plus, I think you have to be out of the stall every night by 10 p.m.  So, the only other option is if you own a Marriott Timeshare, it should be free.  It doesn't matter if you exchanged through II, it only matters if you own Marriott.
> 
> Hilton does the same thing with owners.  If someone exchanges through RCI to Hilton, they pay to park.  If you own Hilton, there is no charge.  I haven't used my timeshare in over a year, but that is the way it worked the last time I was there and every other time I was there during the last 20 years.



Marriott Koolina only charges for parking if you booked directly through marriott.com or a travel site like priceline.  There is NO parking fee for exchangers through II.  Does not matter if you own a marriott at another resort or not.  

HGVC HHV charges everyone for parking.  Does not matter if you are an owner with multiple weeks at HHV you will be charged a parking fee.  A HGVC owner at another resort exchanging in or RCI exchanger you will paynthe current $27 parking fee.


----------



## jlee2070 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have stayed at Ko Olina 3 times and have never paid any parking fees.  I have traded twice via II and once using DC Points.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 13, 2014)

tompalm said:


> ......if you own a Marriott Timeshare, it should be free.  It doesn't matter if you exchanged through II, it only matters if you own Marriott.



Not true.  It is free for Ko Olina owners no matter how they reserved.  Also free for all exchangers, whether through Marriott's internal DC or through II.  Not free if you own a Marriott other than Ko Olina (or own no Marriott) and reserved through marriott.com for cash or MR points.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 14, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Marriott Koolina only charges for parking if you booked directly through marriott.com or a travel site like priceline.  There is NO parking fee for exchangers through II.  Does not matter if you own a marriott at another resort or not.
> 
> HGVC HHV charges everyone for parking.  Does not matter if you are an owner with multiple weeks at HHV you will be charged a parking fee.  A HGVC owner at another resort exchanging in or RCI exchanger you will paynthe current $27 parking fee.



I stayed at Koolina a few years ago and paid for parking.  I was told if I owned Marriott that it was free.  The front desk did not give me all the details or maybe things changed.  

I own Hilton timeshare in Las Vegas at the Flamingo.  Whenever I have traveled and used a Hilton timeshare anywhere in the mainland, the parking has been free and I have seen them charge other people that exchanged through RCI.  At HHV in Waikiki the parking is owned by the hotel, or it was there long before the timeshare was, so I assume that the hotel still owns it and I am not surprised that the hotel wants to be paid for parking. Maybe other Hiltons have a parking charge, but I have not seen it.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 19, 2014)

tompalm said:


> I stayed at Koolina a few years ago and paid for parking.  I was told if I owned Marriott that it was free.  The front desk did not give me all the details or maybe things changed.
> 
> I own Hilton timeshare in Las Vegas at the Flamingo.  Whenever I have traveled and used a Hilton timeshare anywhere in the mainland, the parking has been free and I have seen them charge other people that exchanged through RCI.  At HHV in Waikiki the parking is owned by the hotel, or it was there long before the timeshare was, so I assume that the hotel still owns it and I am not surprised that the hotel wants to be paid for parking. Maybe other Hiltons have a parking charge, but I have not seen it.



How did you book for Marriott Koolina.  If it was through marriott.com you will pay for parking.  Exchangers, owners using their week and dc point reservations are not charged for parking.

I said HHV charges for parking.  I was not saying any of the mainland HGVC charges...we are in the hawaii forum.  Just wanted to correct your post that HGVC does not charge for parking.  For info every HGVC in waikiki charges for parking.  Also RCI exchangers into Marbrisa, Tuscany, I Drive and Parc Soleil do not charge a parking fee to exchangers.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 20, 2014)

Aulani which is two lagoons down has the same parking charge, UNLESS you are staying on DVC points or exchanging into the timeshare.  Unfortunately, $30 is the norm if you are booking via the "hotel" website.  Which makes me happy that I've started to timeshare


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 20, 2014)

*HGVC at South Beach charges for parking*



frank808 said:


> How did you book for Marriott Koolina.  If it was through marriott.com you will pay for parking.  Exchangers, owners using their week and dc point reservations are not charged for parking.
> 
> I said HHV charges for parking.  I was not saying any of the mainland HGVC charges...we are in the hawaii forum.  Just wanted to correct your post that HGVC does not charge for parking.  For info every HGVC in waikiki charges for parking.  Also RCI exchangers into Marbrisa, Tuscany, I Drive and Parc Soleil do not charge a parking fee to exchangers.



The HGVC at South Beach charges for parking, and it is well worth not having a car since you can walk to everything in South Beach and have a ball.  When we want to go to other areas of South Florida we stay in Weston which is about 45 minutes away Northwest and we have a car to drive around.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I had seen it on the marriott.com site, so that explains the $30/day fee. I am exchanging, as a Marriott owner, through II, so I should receive free parking.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 22, 2014)

*What a rip off*

With all the space available in this area it is unbelievable that a company as large as Marriotts would gouge the public for parking. You would think they would want people seeing their area so they can resell their timeshares. Of course if you buy a timeshare they will refund your parking fee up to 90 minutes.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

cgeidl said:


> With all the space available in this area *it is unbelievable that a company as large as Marriotts would gouge the public for parking*. You would think they would want people seeing their area so they can resell their timeshares. Of course if you buy a timeshare they will refund your parking fee up to 90 minutes.


Marriott's Ko Olina Bach Club does not have the parking capacity to offer free parking to the public, beyond the limited amount required by law for public beach access.  The garages at the timeshare are filled to capacity much of the time.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 6, 2014)

cgeidl said:


> With all the space available in this area it is unbelievable that a company as large as Marriotts would gouge the public for parking. You would think they would want people seeing their area so they can resell their timeshares. Of course if you buy a timeshare they will refund your parking fee up to 90 minutes.


It's Oahu. Normal stuff.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 6, 2014)

cgeidl said:


> With all the space available in this area it is unbelievable that a company as large as Marriotts would gouge the public for parking. You would think they would want people seeing their area so they can resell their timeshares. Of course if you buy a timeshare they will refund your parking fee up to 90 minutes.


Parking has been pretty full when I've been there.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 7, 2014)

Will stay at no Timeshare that charges for parking. Have never paid, never will.


----------

